# Dallas Mavericks vs Philadelphia 76ers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (28-13) vs Philadelphia 76ers (19-22)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Key matchup

Jason Terry vs. Allen Iverson: That is, if Iverson plays. He has a strained rotator cuff and sat out Friday's 99-95 overtime loss to the Hornets in New Orleans. When Iverson is on the court, he's one of the few players in the league worth the price of admission. He's so small, there's no way he should lead the league in scoring. But he does.
Inside the 76ers

Location, location, location: The Sixers are proof that it's not who you are, but where you are. Because they are in the pitiful Atlantic Division, they will be fighting for a playoff spot until the bitter end, despite a sub-.500 record. Nobody in the Atlantic is over .500.

Briefly: Their win Dec. 28 at Seattle is significant. It's the only time in the last six weeks they have beaten a winning team on the road. ... When they go bad, they go really bad. The Sixers have lost by 32, 33 and 35 points. ... Samuel Dalembert averaged 15 points, 12.5 rebounds and 3.5 blocks in two meetings last season.

Inside the Mavericks

Dirk the defender: The Mavericks believe Dirk Nowitzki is getting shortchanged when it comes to his defensive abilities. Once laughable, those skills now are solid and sometimes excellent, like in the final minute Wednesday at Portland. "They think he's just a German 3-point bomber," coach Avery Johnson said. "That [the Portland game] was strong, but he won't get any credit for it because of his perception."

Briefly: The Mavericks are 4-1 under Avery Johnson, ... They have another home game Tuesday against Miami, then hit the road for seven of eight before the All-Star break.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Need to head into this all star break strong,,,need to go undefeated AND blowing peoples doors in...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs all the way. Even if AI plays Dallas has too much fire power.

Dallas 105
Philly 93


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think AI will go off and Korver will crank up some threes.

76ers- 95
Mavs-90


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 121
Philly - 108


----------



## dknoll (Jan 30, 2005)

mavs- 102
76ers- 88


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> I think AI will go off and Korver will crank up some threes.
> 
> 76ers- 95
> Mavs-90


dude seriously you're bad luck. Do not post another score in here against the mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> I think AI will go off and Korver will crank up some threes.
> 
> 76ers- 95
> Mavs-90


Yeah seriously. Do not make another prediction because we struggle everytime you do it. AI isnt even playing in this game and that makes it worse.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

were playing very stagnent and we dont look like we know if we want to run or play half court...we need JHo...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk going 3-9 and Fin going 4-15 doesn't help either. Overall shooting .35%. Come on Dallas!!!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

we're alot more active in this 3rd quarter but philly has been quicker to a few bouncing balls off of steals and blocks. This game is ugly and i'm getting pissed watching us take this team lightly instead of playing our game. now terry has four fouls and has to sit until the 4th when we were making a run


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This game is frustrating. We really need to work on our rebounding. It has not been good the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dampier is playing his best game of the year tonight though.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Dampier is playing his best game of the year tonight though.


Yeah but as a whole 42% isn't good enough


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> This game is frustrating. We really need to work on our rebounding. It has not been good the past couple of weeks.


you forget man. howard and daniels are our two best "wing rebounders" with them out that's almost 13 boards a game and damn near 4 offensive boards. daniels is running and howard should be back next game


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I long for the day those two return and are completely healthy.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

My God Finley just pass the ball and stop shooting. It's not working tonight.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I long for the day those two return and are completely healthy.


So do about 10 of us.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dampier: 22 rebounds, 5 blocks

Nowitzki has 6 blocks

Blockfest baby


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dampier is probably have a career night tonight. 14 points and 23 boards with 7 blocks. However Dirk is not having a good night whatsoever.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Dampier is probably have a career night tonight. 14 points and 23 boards with 7 blocks. However Dirk is not having a good night whatsoever.


Yeah. Dirk is shooting .30%


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Team shooting is down to .367% and Dirk is down to .28% with 45 seconds left and down by 4.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

damp with another big time block. man why can't he play like this every night? I think his knee is finally feeling better


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Fin has to be around that same percentage tonight. We can't afford those two to have bad games on the same night.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

finley sucked so bad tonight. this loss was trash


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

this just was a bad loss. Great game by Dampier. I wished the otherplayers showed up though and they didn't even have AI.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Well we blew that one. Dallas was outscored 50 to 5 in bench points!!! Drik and Fin shot a combined 27%. Dallas is now 28-14 and in the 5th spot in the playoff standings.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...I started watching Sky Captains and the world of tomorrow at half time...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Let me guess. It was my fault they lost? :laugh: Come on guys I just thought the Mavs were going to lose because the sixers match up good with them.
But if you don't want me to post here no more, I wont.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Let me guess. It was my fault they lost? :laugh: Come on guys I just thought the Mavs were going to lose because the sixers match up good with them.
> But if you don't want me to post here no more, I wont.


...what the hell are you talking about?!!the 6ers do not match up well with the Mavs...this is the type of game that should be a speed bump for em...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> ...what the hell are you talking about?!!the 6ers do not match up well with the Mavs...this is the type of game that should be a speed bump for em...


its just my damn opinion...jeez


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> its just my damn opinion...jeez


We get that, but that's like saying something like "Stepon Marbury" is the best player to ever play the game, and then after you get flamed saying its just my opinion

How do Philly matchup well with us? If you wuold of said that with Phoenix, I'm pretty sure everyone here would of let it slide, but with Philly?? Please explain as to how you tihnk they matchup well with us


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well first I though AI was playing. I didn't think no one on the Mavs could keep up with him. I thought he would go off for a lot of points. That and Kyle Korver. I thought he would get a lot of looks from downtown and knock them down. With Iverson pushing the tempo and Andre Igz running and dunking, I didn't think they could stop it. If I knew Iverson wasn't playing, I would have thought no way the Mavs would lose. Jeez guys sorry I bother you so much. I guess I really Im so stupid and I guess I should just stop posting... ....Sorry I just wont post on this site since no one really likes me cept Teezy, aite im out.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

What Dampier did tonight obviously proves that they do not match up well with Dallas. They have no answer for Dirk and Finley. They have no answer for Terry either when AI is out and of course they have no answer for Dampier. Dirk and Finleys shots didnt fall tonight which was a big reason why the Mavs lost tonight.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Jeez guys sorry Im so stupid maybe I should just stop posting...


And you should keep posting. This is just us being frustrating on a bad loss tonight to a team that didnt even have there star or best player. It is nothing against you.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*76ers break Mavs' seven-game winning streak, 93-89*

Playing without Allen Iverson, the Philadelphia 76ers got a season-high 19 points from John Salmons and Kyle Korver scored 16 in a 93-89 victory over the Dallas Mavericks on Saturday night.

Iverson, leading the NBA in scoring at 29 per game, missed his third straight game due to a strained left rotator cuff.

If the Mavericks thought the 76ers would be pushovers without Iverson, they were mistaken.

The Sixers compensated with solid defense that limited the Mavericks to 36.7 percent field goal shooting (33-for-90).

Dirk Nowitzki led Dallas with 25 points, nine rebounds and a career-high six blocked shots, but he went only 7-for-25 from the floor. Michael Finley of the Mavericks was 6-for-23 from the field, finishing with 14 points.

Erick Dampier had 14 points, a career-high 26 rebounds and a season-high seven blocked shots for the Mavericks.

The Sixers lost in overtime at New Orleans on Friday night, but they kept their poise down the stretch 24 hours later.

Korver scored seven of their last nine points, including two free throws with 2:23 remaining to give Philadelphia the lead for good, 89-87.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I was too busy this weekend to post anything but I have to say that I feel bad for Dampier. He has a fantastic game and everyone else (Dirk, Finley mostly) lets him down and they lose.

It takes away from Dampier's special night. He grabs 26 boards and we can't make a stinking shot to help get a win.

Please come back soon Josh and Marquis. You see this is the exact type of game that illustrates why we need those guys back so bad. When someone like Finley is just off that night we could get those points from Marquis and Josh and let Finley rest some that game. When you are deep you can replace a guy having an off night with someone else. When you don't have anyone else on the bench to replace them with you are stuck with thier bad night.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I was too busy this weekend to post anything but I have to say that I feel bad for Dampier. He has a fantastic game and everyone else (Dirk, Finley mostly) lets him down and they lose.
> 
> It takes away from Dampier's special night. He grabs 26 boards and we can't make a stinking shot to help get a win.
> ...


true story


----------

